# Dogs are not omnivores!!!



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

My little Dixie will give me a heart attack. She was my first homebred sheltie to show in five years. She is tiny and stunning. Non vaccinated, weaned to raw, spectacular immune system and over all health. She won't eat today. She won't play with her brother?!?! Just coughs and hacks and sleeps. I check her gums - they are white. Finger down the throat and no obstruction and tummy is soft , no arching back but obviously not getting enough oxygen. AAHHHH! 2 ounces of peroxide later she throws up a huge wad of grass!!! Literally almost died form vegetable. The little minx has pink gums and is sleeping peacefully now. RE - I need a subliminal tape for her about how she is definitely all carnivore not omnivore and veggies can kill!! LOL

Almost one year of eating any kind of bone out there and we have absolutely no problem - one spring and a grass eating session and I almost lose her. Well, there's is my drama for the day - don't let anyone tell you your pup needs veg - bad, bad, bad. LOL


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Bloody Hell! that must've been a terrible shock for you Liz.

But I giggled at the end - phew!

ps. I met a little Sheltie at the river on the weekend. He was absolutely gorgeous, lovely brown eyes, so small, lovely coat. I think the owner saw us coming with Stanley wearing his muzzle (he's a big dog height wise) and looked a bit worried at first, but I assured her he was fine. Her dog got very 'excited' around Stanley at one point which she was very embarrassed about, but I just told her (to diffuse her embarrassment) that it was okay he has that affect on some dogs, especially little ones.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Must have been terribly frightening, but it's a great story to tell to people that are scared of dogs choking on raw food! :thumb:


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks - she is my doll! She also adores all my collies and her favorite pet sit dogs are the danes I take care of occasionally - she is as big as their head it seems but she adores them and they her. So cute together.


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

Glad your baby is ok. Oliver loves to eat grass too. Sometimes I think he thinks he is a little cow.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

::::::::::::working on subliminal message for naughty little Dixie::::::::::::::

on the one hand, i'm so glad she's okay.

on the other, it's really comforting to know that you could be my doctor.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

magicre said:


> ::::::::::::working on subliminal message for naughty little Dixie::::::::::::::
> 
> on the one hand, i'm so glad she's okay.
> 
> on the other, it's really comforting to know that you could be my doctor.


You are sweet. My son was almost ready to run to the neighbors and get me a drink when she didn't throw up the first peroxide round. I know it sounds bad but some dogs are just heart dogs. I love all mine but she and Hunter and Marshall just know they are all mine>  Yes, we would have to go to a neighbor for alcohol as we don't drink.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow-- what a relief. Also, that you knew what to do... 

Question about the peroxide: how long did you wait until you gave her a second dose?

Glad your girl is ok!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Liz said:


> You are sweet. My son was almost ready to run to the neighbors and get me a drink when she didn't throw up the first peroxide round. I know it sounds bad but some dogs are just heart dogs. I love all mine but she and Hunter and Marshall just know they are all mine>  Yes, we would have to go to a neighbor for alcohol as we don't drink.


now, dear heart, we both know i'm not so sweet, but i surely do understand heart dogs....

it's not bad at all....

i can well understand how you feel....all that knowledge and you're waiting to see if what you did will work...and you're planning alternate plans just in case it doesn't.

when bubba didn't throw up that first time, i held my breath as i gave him the second dose....and just prayed.

i'm so glad it all worked out.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

That must have been so scary Liz! Im glad she is ok now though, silly girl eating grass :tsk:


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Yes - thank you everyone. It is nice you all understand. My husband was like oh well she is ok now right. The first dose was on an ounce because she is so small then the longest five minutes of my life then the second dose of another ounce. Waited 10 more minutes because she was trying to throw up finally. Horrible long time that was  Yes, hoping everything you preach is right and works for your own is hard. We did that with my Willow also - when she had Pyo it was a long haul and always hoping I was doing right and not literally killing my girl. Scary.

Re we both know yo are sweet to me. Thanks :smile::happy:


----------



## lab mom (May 6, 2012)

I asked the vet about how much peroxide to give, and he said if you give them some salt after the peroxide, that it helps the peroxide work better. The bad thing is I really should have wrote down how much of each. I do not remember numbers well. Has anyone else heard of this?

Also, my labs have been into the grass this spring too. I was hoping it was just a phase where it was spring and new grass, but they are still eating it. 

I am glad that Dixie is OK now! Good thing that you are sharp and knew what to do! Since you shared what happened I can be on the alert if this would happen to me. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

WOW! Glad she is ok!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

OHMYGOSH!!!!

She is sooo tiny and sweet, and such a little minx that had to be sooo scary!!!

I can just imagine my Dixi doing the same thing(She does love her sweet grasses!!:wacko

Oh I'm sooooo glad to hear that she is ok!!!!!:hug:


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Everyone here gets eggs from our free range hens a few times a week. I got some ducks so now they get those eggs too.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

My idiot Oliver eats grass like it's the tastiest thing on the planet! He just LOVES it! Thankfully, he never throws it up, like Zoe, who also thinks it's awesome stuff!

Glad your little one is ok... musta been scary!!! Mouse got into my friends cat food, which we though was completely safe from her, as it was up inside a cat tree... except Mouse seemed to grow wings, and got up there, and ate nearly 2 cups of cat food! (think 8lb Dachshund!) We tried peroxide, the first dose, she didn't throw up, so I waited for a bit, then gave her the second dose... she started retching, but she just kept swallowing it back... She WAS NOT GIVING UP THAT FOOD!!! I was afraid to give her a third, so I watched her very carefully, ready to race her to the vets if she showed any signs of pain and or bloating. She was fine, but OMG!!!

She had giant poops for 2 days after LOL


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

My first dog growing up was a sheltie mix. Great dog. Hugs to you and phew is right!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Liz I am so glad she is ok! You have more patience than me. I was told to make them run with hydrogen peroxide, and that's what i've always done with Snorkels - dose her and then take off across the yard. She has always puked in a couple of minutes.

When Parker ate a bunch of grass, he did something similar only I took him to the vet, silly me. His bloodwork ended up WAY out of whack.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Thank you all for your concern. Little minx is still a tad off but oh so much better. I bet her bloodwork would have all over with her oxygen so depleted. I swear these little dogs will be the end of me. I don't know how you all do it - Dixie is 17 pounds and to me she is so delicate compared even to mom at 22 pounds and brother at 27 pounds forget comparing her to the collies. They go down hill so fast. Thanks for understanding my "terror" !  Have to dye my hair today.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Liz said:


> Thank you all for your concern. Little minx is still a tad off but oh so much better. I bet her bloodwork would have all over with her oxygen so depleted. I swear these little dogs will be the end of me. I don't know how you all do it - Dixie is 17 pounds and to me she is so delicate compared even to mom at 22 pounds and brother at 27 pounds forget comparing her to the collies. They go down hill so fast. Thanks for understanding my "terror" !  Have to dye my hair today.


since you don't drink, dyeing your hair will be the next best thing.

they do go downhill fast, these little ones...

bubba took a few days to 'right' himself when he was sickie.....

i have nothing but good feelings about this outcome.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Liz said:


> Thank you all for your concern. Little minx is still a tad off but oh so much better. I bet her bloodwork would have all over with her oxygen so depleted. I swear these little dogs will be the end of me. I don't know how you all do it - Dixie is 17 pounds and to me she is so delicate compared even to mom at 22 pounds and brother at 27 pounds forget comparing her to the collies. They go down hill so fast. Thanks for understanding my "terror" !  Have to dye my hair today.


And to think your still ok with watching Leo, Dixi and Keeva soon!!LOL


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

our liz is a rock.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

magicre said:


> our liz is a rock.


Yes she is.........thank god for that!!!


----------

